# weather pro radar



## spounz (15 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour

L'appli weather pro sur mon iphone ne donne plus les prévisions radars depuis 2 jours
J'ai pourtant un compte premium
Dommage, cette appli est bien pratique...

Suis je le seul ?


----------



## spounz (15 Décembre 2011)

résolu grace au support weather pro parmail :
remettre les prévisions à zero, réinitialiser l'appli, puis remettre les prévisions à 10


----------

